# Raymarine Dragonfly 7 Pro



## BillPlayfoot (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone using the Raymarine Dragonfly 7 Pro? I am thinking about purchasing one this weekend. Youtube vids show it is amazing. What is it really like?


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

Following, as I almost pulled the trigger on the same unit. I overthink things, that's why I haven't made the jump yet. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

I found this video on youtube, you have probably seen it. Read the comments too! 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ztiy9S-ND60


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Feb 11, 2019)

I went to Sail.ca, then watched a bunch of Youtube.com reviews and then on Sunday went to the Sail store in Cambridge Ontario. The sales clerk was able to answer all my questions. While talking to the sales clerk two other customers recommended the Dragonfly 7 Pro. They said the fishfinder was the best bang for the buck. $643 Canadian including taxes later I walked out of the store with the fishfinder.
This coming weekend I will install it on my boat. Then I have to wait until spring to use it.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Feb 17, 2019)

I installed the Raymarine Dragonfly 7 Pro today
Sure is a lot larger than the Lowrance X91 I was using.
There is nothing wrong with the Lowrance. I just wanted the GPS tracking the Lowrance did not have.
I know a fellow who does not have a fish finder on his boat so I am going to give the Lowrance to him if he wants it.


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2019)

No more excuses now!


----------



## AnglerRoy (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice. I’ve always been a Humminbird guy but your post got me looking at the Raymarine units. I think I’ve been converted...

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2019)

Awesome man! 

Give us some tips on this unit after you have gone through it. I'm sure people will have a ton of questions.


----------



## jeffh129 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have this unit and love the graphics. Raymarine is a long time player in large boat electronics, so they know what they are doing. Great customer service too. A new model , the Element, I think, just came out to replace the Dragonfly.


----------



## AnglerRoy (Feb 19, 2019)

jeffh129 said:


> I have this unit and love the graphics. Raymarine is a long time player in large boat electronics, so they know what they are doing. Great customer service too. A new model , the Element, I think, just came out to replace the Dragonfly.



Yeah, Dragonfly is a little small for my taste, but the Element line looks nice!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jul 20, 2019)

After adjusting the transducer angle this Raymarine Dragonfly works perfectly for me. The downview shows the bottom at 200 foot depth as well and as clear as at 12 foot depths. The sonar is great too. I'm liking it so far this year.


----------

